# [SOLVED] Wireless problem ipw3945. cant find card

## sysklogd

Hi guys i have intel 3945 wireless card.. i am running kernel 2.6.19 with ieee80211 built in. i emerged ipw3945 ipw3945d ipw3945-ucode... but my system cant see my card..

lspci:

```

ponei ~ # lspci | grep ireless

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

```

when i modprobe ipw3945 i get:

```

ponei ~ # modprobe ipw3945

 * Starting ipw3945d ...

chown: cannot access `/sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw3945/00*/cmd': No such file or directory

chmod: cannot access `/sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw3945/00*/cmd': No such file or directory                                                                 [ ok ]

```

but even loading withou errors iwconfig return:

```

ponei ~ # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

ponei ~ # ipw3945d 

ipw3945d - regulatory daemon

Copyright (C) 2005-2006 Intel Corporation. All rights reserved.

version: 1.7.22

2007-03-03 13:08:58: ERROR: Could not find Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

```

i installed once the wireless here but i reinstaled the gentoo and now i cant get this working... any suggestions?[/code]

obs: the last time i installed this was in a older kernel.. without ieee80211 support, i emerged ieee80211... but kernel 2.6.19 doesnt need this..Last edited by sysklogd on Wed Mar 07, 2007 8:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sysklogd

i searched and tried a lot of things.. but im still stuck

----------

## sysklogd

can be kernel?

----------

## jmachado

I had the same problem, and after trying some things I read over here, I finally got it to work.

So here are the steps I've taken.

1. Someone told me to, have udev and hotplug services running (this alone, didn't solved the problem)

2. Disable kernel debug and re-compile kernel (mine 2.6.20). This didn't solved problem either)

3. Then, suddenly, when I was reading a post about ieee encryption in-kernel module. I wondered if that was the problem. So I went to my kernel, changed from in-kernel to as dynamically loadable module. VOILA  :Laughing: 

I don't know if it was only the 3th step that fixed the issue with loading ipw3945, or if it was all those steps together. But it's working.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sysklogd

thanks ill try and post here

----------

## sysklogd

```
ipw3945d - regulatory daemon

Copyright (C) 2005-2006 Intel Corporation. All rights reserved.

version: 1.7.22

Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection found at:

 /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw3945/0000:03:00.0

Daemon launched as pid 4589.  Exiting.
```

WORKED!!!

i only took encryptation off kernel and let it as modules!

----------

